# no more Edelbrock dual quads?



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Is it true that Edelbrock is no longer making the P65 or 54501 dual quad manifold for Pontiacs? Are there other aluminum stock height dual quad manifolds being manufactured?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

michaelfind said:


> Is it true that Edelbrock is no longer making the P65 or 54501 dual quad manifold for Pontiacs? Are there other aluminum stock height dual quad manifolds being manufactured?
> Thanks for any help.


Unknown. But Ebay always has a bunch, so not really an issue.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks PontiacJim. I took your advice and started looking on Ebay, then to my surprise found one at walmart .com. Really! Shocked me they would have anything like that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I see Offenhauser 2X4 Pontiac intakes all the time at swap meets. A buddy ran one on his 455 for years with dual AFB's on his '66 GTO....just cleared the hood with small air cleaners. Car made a TON of power, too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

im running the Offy with dual 600 demons for clearance. even had to put 1" risers to make the seal on the RA pan. Like GeeTee says it gives you all the power youll ever need on the street. it takes a minute to get the carbs right and the sequence bar adjusted. Also learn to not just floor the pedal, the single stage tends to like to be eased into not to say it wont still shred a tire without brake from a 20 roll. with that said and the carbs right it accelerates like a 500hp sewing machine, carbs coming on between the shift in sequence, and pulls like an elephant all the way through up and past 100, torque at hand is a wonderful thing.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input. I do see lots it the offenhauser manifolds available. I may end up using the after all. I believe the offy is single plane. Is that right. The edelbrock is dual plane and I have read that is best for keeping the power band in the lower ramp range. Good to know on the hood clearance too. Instig8ter, I love the photos. I still can't tell how you attached the top part of the ram air pan to the bottom part you fabricated. What did you use?


----------

